# WAITING, Waiting, waiting, and still waiting!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
Hello everyone! It's been a loooong day!

Dianne took Grace's temp this morning at 8:30 this morning and it was 98.0. For the last four days her temp has been between 99.1 and 100.2. So, the time is here, but Grace just hasn't gotten the message yet!

We got the whelping area ready this morning and prepped Grace this afternoon. She is restless and looks confused and concerned at times and wants to be against Dianne or in her lap or mine.....LOL We've seen a lot of heavy breathing and shifting and stretching but nothing else yet.

Dianne figures she will most likely deliver during the night.

I took some photos of getting ready and thought that some of you might like to see them in leu of puppy photos. I KNOW, I KNOW....you want to see puppies! So do we! LOL

Dianne has some video too if she can figure out how to resize for the internet.




























Is this for me?










Awwwww....










HOLY MOLY!










Beautifully pregnant!









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
Afternoon prep of Grace. 

Wrapping up the hair!










Why can't I sit right? That's quite a spread you have there Grace!





































Why can't I sit right? That's quite a spread you have there Grace!










Resting quietly.....










Mocha wants to know why Grace is in the strange bed.










We'll take those puppies any time now dear.










Dianne coaching Grace on new motherhood.









_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep. I was anxiously expecting some news on puppies. I can only imagine that Grace can't wait for it to be over either. She looks cute and content with her "scrubs" on. 

I remember the breeder telling me that Zulee was born early... I think around 6:00am? Hopefully, Grace will tell the pups they need to be born NOW. She is going to be such a good Mommie.

Did she go through a nesting phase? Do the other dogs know something is up with her?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, she just is not working with us on this! LOL She is going to make us wait till 2 a.m. before she begins I guess... oh, well. Looks like Deb and I are in for a long night!

Right now we are using the large baby pool for her to do the actual whelping in. My husband made me a wonderful whelping box with pig rails in it which she and her pups will be moved into on a nice clean bed after all is done. The pool is easy to clean and put away, then mom and babies will have a comfy, safe place to be.

OHHHHH, GRA-AAACE, we are WAITING! LOL

Here are a few pics I took... we figured we'd give you all something to know we are remembering to post about her. Also, took some video's and have one of her belly with puppies moving all around. Have to get it ready for posting so will do that soon.

This is Grace hanging out in her wood whelping box my husband made last week for her. We put it in the living room with the dog bed so she could get comfortable being in it.









A pretty close up of her face while sleeping in the box.









Deb talking to Grace today.









Grace after her wrapping. 
Mom, do I have to wear this stuff??









Snoozing in her "pool". One of her good restful ones in between her wanting to be in my lap or leaning against me with sad eyes! LOL


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

One more pic of Grace. Will put the video on as soon as possible. 

Grace's lovely face. Such a tired looking girl!









While waiting around all day, Deb gave Alfie his spritz, brushing and rebanding. After she did half of it, Alfie gave her his famous hugs. He LOVES to put his head against your chest or along your neck and put light pressure and leave it there with his eyes closed! This is the first time Deb got one of his hugs.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

BFF said:


> Yep. I was anxiously expecting some news on puppies. I can only imagine that Grace can't wait for it to be over either. She looks cute and content with her "scrubs" on.
> 
> I remember the breeder telling me that Zulee was born early... I think around 6:00am? Hopefully, Grace will tell the pups they need to be born NOW. She is going to be such a good Mommie.
> 
> Did she go through a nesting phase? Do the other dogs know something is up with her?


Yeah, we knew there would be some watching and waiting. BUT, just think how it is on our end...lol... waiting and watching and she is just not giving! LOL

No, she went through absolutely no nesting at all. I have had dogs that had gone through nesting a good week before and some that did none, and Grace is a 'none one'.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

The pictures of Alfie are priceless! Zulee will do that too. Grace looks so happy and relieved that you are there with her then the next photo will look like she is so exhausted. Poor girl.

And yes! Poor you too! Do you feel like the disciples in the Garden of Gethsemane? When you know you need to stay alert, it can just make me feel so tired.

LOL! Then there are times like tonight where I can't sleep. Go figure. I wish Zulee and I were there.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I also meant to comment on how nice the box is your husband made for you. I know you two are pretty handy too, so it was nice of him to help. I bet he is just as excited to be a grandpa.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> The pictures of Alfie are priceless! Zulee will do that too. Grace looks so happy and relieved that you are there with her then the next photo will look like she is so exhausted. Poor girl.
> 
> And yes! Poor you too! Do you feel like the disciples in the Garden of Gethsemane? When you know you need to stay alert, it can just make me feel so tired.
> 
> LOL! Then there are times like tonight where I can't sleep. Go figure. I wish Zulee and I were there.


_Dianne is busy with Grace but said to tell you LMBO! ound: And, like the disciples, I am afraid we may drift off into sleep and be caught unaware!! Not likely to happen though. Grace will not let Dianne out of her sight.

Dianne would like to know if you will not stay awake and keep vigil with us. We would love to have you and Zulee with us._


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I know it's going to be busy even with both of you there. I'll be around for a little while though. I wish I could just give you my sleeplessness (good for tonight only). If you have a chance to chat or post pictures, I'll have a blast to see them. 

Even if you dose off, I'm sure Grace will wake you when it's time. It looks like she is grateful to have your help.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Was hoping to wake up to news of a litter of puppies with a "Song" in it...hope all's well! Grace is on my mind, she's such a total doll--she's going to be a _super _mom. As always, remember I'm ready, willing, able and anxious to watch Alfie for you ladies if you're too busy caring for the pups to enjoy his neck nuzzling snuggles. Got my fingers crossed that Grace is doing well.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

YEAH, so weren't we wishing they were here by now. Deb and I slept on and off in my recliners (thank GOD for recliners!). Grace slept for a bit finally but was still restless most of the night. Took her temp again this morning just to see what was happening and make sure no fever or anything creep up on us. Her temp is 98.5. I was thinking it was 12-24 hours from the temp drop but looked it up again and it is 12 - 36 hours! So, could be up to 8 pm tonight.....sigh.

Every so often Grace would be sleeping on her side then suddenly startle and quickly roll onto her belly, arch her neck and start licking & licking & licking the air, look at her belly, keep licking, then give a big yawn. Have some videos but need to download a video converter program to make them able to be put on the web.

Will put pup pics on as soon as we get to see them ourselves....lol.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

She is beautiful in her pregnancy.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We can all hardly wait to see what Grace has! She looks so beautiful and calm! What a lovely experience to some of us that hasnot gone through this!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking forward to puppy pics!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Took Grace's temp again to make sure all was ok. Was surprised to see that it was down even more... 97.8. Never saw a whelping bitch's temp down that low. So, called vet to check and make sure it was ok to get that low. Vet said yes, body won't let temp get too low. She said, taking into account that her temp was below 99 yesterday morning and has now dropped below 98, she will have pups this afternoon. I laughed and said, I hope so, don't want to stay up another night and have to work tomorrow. She said, no way was she going to wait till tomorrow. Sooooo... our waiting may be coming to an end soon.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Can someone please find me my eyeballs? I think they rolled out a little while ago and I would really like to be able to see the birthing when it starts! :glasses-nerdy:

_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

So exciting! I can't wait to see those babies, and I bet Grace is going to be a great mom!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Can someone please find me my eyeballs? I think they rolled out a little while ago and I would really like to be able to see the birthing when it starts! :glasses-nerdy:
> 
> _


Wait! I think I've found them...trade you for Alfie! I do hope somebody is birthing her babies as I type. Gosh, the suspense is killing me, can't imagine how you're enduring it! Kisses to Grace, and do tell her politely to "get on with it, please!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> Took Grace's temp again to make sure all was ok. Was surprised to see that it was down even more... 97.8. Never saw a whelping bitch's temp down that low. So, called vet to check and make sure it was ok to get that low. Vet said yes, body won't let temp get too low. She said, taking into account that her temp was below 99 yesterday morning and has now dropped below 98, she will have pups this afternoon. I laughed and said, I hope so, don't want to stay up another night and have to work tomorrow. She said, no way was she going to wait till tomorrow. Sooooo... our waiting may be coming to an end soon.


You know I'm getting nervous over here waiting. I keep popping onto the forum to see what's going on. I'm glad the vet was reassuring. Hope there are babies squirming around in the birthing pool right now!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for letting us live this moment by moment with you guys! I've never whelped a litter and I love reading all the details. It's gonna be soon!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It is extra special that you are sharing this with us. Waiting is so hard to do! I keep praying that you get a Song! You do realize that you will have to sing while you help Grace with the birthing. What a hoot that would be.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope, no puppies yet, but one totally exhausted owner (and auntie, but at least she is home getting proper sleep) and one sweet little girl going through all the "joys" of pre labor. I cat napped in my chair a couple times. 

Grace was really wanting mommy this evening for a couple hours. Couldn't move without her wanting to follow me.. to the bathroom, to get something to eat and back to my recliner...gave her some massages and lots of hugs. She has been up and down in her pool definitely having the placement contractions. Looks like she is one of the ones that just takes longer with it all!

Her temp was back up to 99.5 mid afternoon and has remained at exactly that since. The vet said her temp would go back up when she started to move along. She was a restless last night but did have longer periods of sleep time but since around 8 p.m. she has had little true rest. She is continuously breathing heavy with occasional panting. She has more and more frequent swishing her tail and kicking her hind legs while laying then trying to roll onto her back. Sometimes she looks at her belly/rear area, sometimes not. Every so often she will get up after one of these and stand with her head hanging, looking around like she has no idea what to do with herself. Then she will either finally lie back down or come to the edge of the pool to my chair for some patting and reassurance before laying back down. 

She has gone out three times in the last 4 hours to go pee and each time she has come back in with opaque mucus hanging from her girly part. Things are progressing, but only mother nature knows how long before the last stage (pushing contractions) start. Other than looking confused about what is happening and looking for reassurance at times, she is doing very well. I will be soooo glad when it is done, though. It always makes me nervous till all the pups are safely born.

I have a lot of videos of various things with her, including some of lots of puppy movement in her belly, but have to redo them in a program so I can put them on photobucket and just have not had time/energy to do it yet. Will late on. Arrghhh, I need to sleep, but I will NOT leave her alone for any reason until I know all pups and her are safely sleeping. 

Let's hope my next posting will be screams of joy and fun puppy pics!! Come on Grace, get to the serious part here! LOL


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Boy, see what you miss when you're gone from PF for just a little while! Guess it was a good thing, though, or else I would have been glued to my computer all day checking on Grace's progress and on official Puppy Watch! So glad the puppies are here!


----------

